# Delrin bushings and CA



## scooter57 (Feb 8, 2016)

I apologize if this topic has been covered here but I did not see any questions about the use of Delrin bushings an CA glue. I made my first and best pen with this finish on a very cheap PSI slimline pen. The wood was Bocote but this was more from the standpoint of using CA as a finish and an experiment. 

Once I completed the sanding (dry, before CA) I took the pen off the mandrel and replaced the steel bushings with the Delrin bushings. I ended up using about 5 or 6 coats of CA and knowing the pen was going to look great, I completed the finishing with wet sanding and plastic One Step acrylic wax.

My question is, when I had finished everything and I was going to assemble the pen, the CA was difficult to remove from the ends of the finished pieces. I did the best I could to trim the excess glue away with an exacto knife but in doing so, I ended up with a slight gap because I took too much CA and, unfortunately, some wood along with it.

Is there any easier way to trim the pen parts after you take the pieces off the lathe so that you don't screw up like I did? Thank you all for any and all help.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah you just score the CA with your knife. Don't score too close to the blank. Then hold the blank in your hand and rock the bushing up and down until you hear it snap. Sometimes may have to hold the bushing with pliers. When you get them out of the blank, stand the blank on a piece of 320 sand paper and move it around in a circular motion.


----------



## JimB (Feb 8, 2016)

I use this to sand the ends.


View in Gallery


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 8, 2016)

Really? It's a thin film 1/16th inch You could damage the blank you just worked to get finished. Do it your way since you have the machinery but, I wouldn't risk it. JMO!!! Nice set up for trimming blanks though. :wink:


----------



## KenV (Feb 8, 2016)

Rick Herrell sells a nice little sanding mill for $20 that handles cleaning up ends nice and square and clean.


----------



## magpens (Feb 8, 2016)

Sand the ends.  Put a sheet of emery paper on a flat table.  Place your barrel perpendicular to the emery sheet and the table. Move the end of your blank around on the emery paper until the excess CA is sanded down and the barrel end looks clean, flat, and square with the barrel axis.  Repeat for other end.  You might want to use two or three grits ... start at 240, then 320, then 400.

I prefer to do it by hand like this rather than doing machine sanding.


----------



## randyrls (Feb 8, 2016)

Steve;  Dunk the delrin bushings in Actone to clean CA off them.  Wax them before use and the mandrel too!.  CA will not stick as much.

Also slimline pens are very forgiving as to length of the blank.  You can trim the ends to remove any cracks or imperfections.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 8, 2016)

Steve if you are making your own delrin bushings...Don't!
Turn them as cones.  You may get a bit of ca over the edges but you can sand as above
Here's a pick of my version using UHMW Plastic.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 9, 2016)

That is the way to make delrin bushings. Make them cone shape. Or you could set your blank between your live and dead center and put your finish on. If you build up too much CA on the ends then sand using the method shown.


----------



## csr67 (Feb 9, 2016)

JimB said:


> I use this to sand the ends.
> 
> 
> View in Gallery



Same method I've used for 100's of pens with zero issues. 320 grit on lathe disk and use a proper size transfer punch in drill chuck. Very light pressure and CA is removed and blank is ready for assembly.


----------



## JimB (Feb 10, 2016)

csr67 said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > I use this to sand the ends.
> ...



I've never had it damage a blank either. I use 400 grit to remove CA from the ends of a blanks and 150 grit to square a blank that I haven't turned yet.


----------



## JimB (Feb 10, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Really? It's a thin film 1/16th inch You could damage the blank you just worked to get finished. Do it your way since you have the machinery but, I wouldn't risk it. JMO!!! Nice set up for trimming blanks though. :wink:



I'm not sure why you think it would damage a blank. It's just sandpaper.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, one of those comments I should NOT have posted. I'm sure it works fine. I apologize if you're offended. :wink:


----------



## JimB (Feb 10, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> Yeah, one of those comments I should NOT have posted. I'm sure it works fine. I apologize if you're offended. :wink:



I wasn't offended at all. I was just curious as to what you thought the risk was. Everything is good.


----------

